# Prom Pictures!



## xladydragon (May 11, 2009)

Here's some pictures from my senior prom this past Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I went to a Mac counter for my makeup... and forgot to take a good pic of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My guy best friend was in it, but I cut him off because I don't know if he would want his picture online, but I love the lighting in this picture. Taken by a friend




Me and my boyfriend, also taken by my talented friend.




At home




My hair done at Aveda institute.  <33




Nails done at my Bf's mom's salon




I'm such a weirdo for posting a picture of my toe....


----------



## leenybeeny (May 11, 2009)

you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

beautiful...and your hair turned out fabulous!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't believe I didn't see this... you look great... love the color you chose. Any if my toe were that intricately painted I'd probably want to show it off too.


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2009)

You looked gorgeous!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 11, 2009)

You look great in these pictures!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 11, 2009)

yay i love prom pictures! :-D you look very pretty. I love your hair, they did a very good job!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty! I love the toe work


----------



## User93 (Sep 13, 2009)

You look like a princess!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

love your hair!


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 16, 2009)

You look radiant! Lovely ^_^


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2009)

You look stunning!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 16, 2009)

You look pretty! Kinda wanna see all of Specktra's prom photos. I'm sure some would be pretty funny to look at (from like the 80's or something with the bad hair!) haha


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 17, 2009)

You look absolutely lovely! I love your hair and nails along with the colour of your dress and how everything just matches together so well. You and your boyfriend look great together too.


----------



## moonlit (Oct 31, 2009)

you look great.. love your hair..


----------

